# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΙΜΟΔΟΣΙΑ από τα Regenesis Stores (Σάββατο, 10 Οκτωβρίου 2015)

## Polyneikos

Στις* 10 Οκτωβρίου, ημέρα Σάββατο κ ώρα 10πμ*, ελάτε στα *Regenesis Stores Κυψέλης* (Βελβενδούς 40). 
Ο αθλητισμός -κ ιδιαίτερα η σωματική διάπλαση- βρίσκεται δίπλα στους συνανθρώπους μας που το έχουν τόσο ανάγκη. 
Πέντε λεπτά από τη ζωή μας μπορούν να σώσουν ζωές. 
Πολλά δώρα κ πολλές εκπλήξεις στους εθελοντές αιμοδότες από τους πολλούς χορηγούς μετά απο κλήρωση.
Περισσότερα στοιχεία θα δοθούν σύντομα.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την ανταπόκρισή σας!

*Κώστας Σταμάτης -* *Regenesis Stores Κυψέλης

*

----------


## goldenera

Πρωτοβουλίες ουσίας, μπράβο τους :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Αν είχαμε ενημερωθεί νωρίτερα, θα φρόντιζα να δώσω την παρουσία μου καθώς είμαι αιμοδότης 16 χρόνια τώρα και δίνω κάθε τρίμηνο. Τέλος του μήνα είναι προγραμματισμένη η επόμενη αιμοδοσία μου και μια χαρά έχει συμπέσει με την προσπάθεια του Κώστα, απλά δεν θα είμαι Ελλάδα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολυ ωραία ουσιαστική κ ανθρώπινη πρωτοβουλία κ ευχομαι να στεφθεί απο προσέλευση κ επιτυχία κ χαιρομαι που δίνεται ευκαιρία κ μέσω του Φορουμ να προωθηθεί ένα τέτοιο γεγονός

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δηλωνω παρων ανευ απροοπτου μια κ ειμαι αιμοδοτης εδω κ 30 χρονια, συνηθως  δυο φορες καθε χρονια κ καποιες μια ,τωρα ομως το εχω αμελησει καπως κ εχουν περασει 15 μηνες.

----------


## Tzan21

Θα ειμαι κ εγω εκει, ελατε να δειξουμε τι σημαινει πραγματικα αθλητισμος βοηθοντας παραλληλα τους συνανθρωπους μας γιατι καλοι ειναι οι αγωνες καλο το bodybuilding αλλα δεν πρεπει να χανουμε το νοημα κ να ειμαστε ευαισθητοποιημενοι σε τοσο σημαντικα θεματα!

----------


## Bασίλης Δημόπουλος

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΘΟΥΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΙΜΟΔΟΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΕΣ ΜΥΕΛΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΟΣΤΩΝ!ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ...ΟΙ ΑΙΜΟΔΟΣΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ :ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΕς ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΕΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕς ΟΜΑΔΕΣ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το *Βodybuilding.gr* θα είναι εκεί, παροτρύνουμε τα μέλη και τους αναγνώστες να δώσουν το παρών, ακόμα και εκείνοι που δεν μπορουν να δώσουν αίμα!

----------


## NASSER

Τετοιες προσπάθειες πρέπει να υποστηρίζονται από όλους και ας μην έχουν σχέση με το άθλημα ή το είδος του καταστήματος. Είναι απλά 15 λεπτά από το χρόνο μας.

----------


## TheShadow

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά,εγώ προσωπικά είμαι 20 χρονών και δεν έχω ξαναδώσει στο παρελθόν.
Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει για πρώτη φορά αν δεν έχει κάρτα αιμοδότη;
Θα με ενδιέφερε να συνεισφέρω!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Βεβαιως κ μπορεις ,συμπληρωνεις ενα εντυπο με καποιες διευκρυνισεις για σενα κ ο γιατρος κρινει εαν μπορεις να δωσεις.   Εκτος απο το καλο που κανεις σε καποιον αλλον ωφελεις κ τον εαυτο σου συμφωνα με καποιες μελετες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρήσιμες Πληροφορίες για τους Αιμοδότες :

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ χρήσιμη η επισήμανση του Polyneikos. Για τους υποτασικούς να φάτε κάτι καλά αλατισμένο το πρωι και για τους υπερτασικούς, να καταναλώσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερα υγρά το πρωι. Όλοι να δώσουν  :01. Smile: 
 Και η ασπιρίνη κομμένη :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Προβλεπω οι ασθενεις που θα παρουν το αιμα των αθλητων να γινονται τουρμπατοι! :01. Razz: 
Στα σοβαρα τωρα ,αναμεσα σε αιματα που τηρουν τις απαραιτητες προυποθεσεις για ληψη ασθενων ,οταν καποια ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας (χαμηλη χοληστερολη ,ζαχαρο ,λιγοτερο επιβαρυμενο γενικα κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο) ,θα εχει ισως καλυτερα αποτελεσματα -ωφελη στον ληπτη;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε Χρήστο η ποιότητα του αίματος παίζει ρόλο , γιατι θυμάμαι μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού όταν είχα πάει να δώσω αίμα στον έλεγχο που γίνετε με είχε πεί ο γιατρός "ακριβό αίμα έχεις " λέω τι ενοείς ? αν το βάλουμε σε κανα παππού θα τρέχει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ραντεβού αυριο στην εθελοντική αιμοδοσία, όσοι μπορούν να παρευρεθουν και να προσφέρουν , θα ειναι μια φιλάνθρωπη χειρονομία
Τα λέμε εκεί! :05. Biceps:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Επιβάλλεται για τους άνδρες να δίνουν αίμα,καθότι έχουν αυξημένη ερυθροποίηση (λόγω ανδρογόνων) σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες.
Είναι και ένα είδος αποσυμφόρησης της ερυθροκυττάρωσης,όταν αυτή αυξάνει με περαιτέρω χρήση ανδρογόνων.
Το αίμα είναι ένα κοινωνικό αγαθό και πολύτιμο όταν ανήκει σε ομάδες O Rhesus(-),όπως η δική μου.
Δε θα μπορούσα ως βιοπαθολόγος να μη δώσω το παρόν.
Καλή αντάμωση λοιπόν!

----------


## Polyneikos

Με επιτυχία στέφθηκε η σημερινη αιμοδοσία στα  Regenesis Stores, oοπου οι φίλοι του Κώστα Σταμάτη ανταποκρίθηκαν στο κάλεσμα του

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίο event. Συγχαρητηρια στη διοργάνωση και όσους τη στήριξαν, και ακόμα περισσότερα συγχαρητήρια σε όσους δώσαν αίμα.  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Mια ωραία κίνηση και πρωτοβουλία που είχε ανταπόκριση  και επιτυχία  !!συγχαρητήρια  στον διοργανωτή αλλα και στούς εθελοντάς αιμοδότες και μακάρι να καθιερωθεί αυτη η ανθρώπινη κίνηση και να έχει ανταπόκριση :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συνέβαλαν σαυτή την αξιόλογη προσπάθεια. Ελπίζω να καθιερωθεί για κάθε χρόνο!!!

----------

